# placing the beast on a rack?



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

As we prepare for my wife's E-bike, I wonder how she'll get it on a rack or,more important, into the back of the truck.
We are waiting for the bike to arrive and I am trying to figure if I need to purchase a rear rack with some type of ramp.
At this time we have a rack in the bed of the pick-up and we hoist the bikes into the truck. She can lift her FS bike, but it is a struggle. I figure I can get an E-bike up and in ,but, I am not always going to be with her.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Check with the manufacturer. Most bikes have a "walk" mode, so you can simply roll it up a ramp (such as the one that you might use for a motorcycle).

Thule makes a rack specifically designed for e-bikes, with a ramp as well... But it may be useless depending on how fast from the ground the rack is--it is a fixed length.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

It takes up a little bed space, but it works. Seriously though, the idea of a motorcycle ramp or even a 2x6 from Lowes with the "walk mode" on the ebike should be a good fix. She might need a step to get up on the tailgate though so she doesn't lose the bike off the side.
For your entertainment:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

There are hitch mount racks with ramps. One Up, Yakama, Kuat, etc. That's what I'd recommend, check them out.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

wschruba said:


> Thule makes a rack specifically designed for e-bikes, with a ramp as well... But it may be useless depending on how fast from the ground the rack is--it is a fixed length.


Another factor is the height of your receiver hitch - for a truck/suv you will have steeper ramp angle - but it is still easier than a lift.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> There are hitch mount racks with ramps. One Up, Yakama, Kuat, etc. That's what I'd recommend, check them out.


Agreed. There is no way on earth that my wife would even attempt to get her ebike in the back of my truck or on a rack without a ramp. Getting her 55lb bike in the back of the truck without a ramp is a bit of a challenge even for me.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Here are some ideas. I think some of these have ramps: 9 Best Electric Bike Car Hitch Racks 2021 | Carrier Reviews

For me, I'm a bit crazy. My VW Taos does not have any tow capacity and I don't want to buy an Etrailer hitch and carrier for mine. Instead I'm going to do something a bit crazy. I bought a Yakima High Road roof carrier and I will install the bike up there. I'm a big boy anyways. Lifting my Levo isn't much of a chore. I'll just pack a step stool so I can get it up there. From what I read, the High Road does not have a weight limit. It does have hoops for holding the front wheel though!

Luckily my Taos can transport my Levo inside if I remove the front wheel. I don't want to do it often but it's an option if I ever need it.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

J.B. Weld said:


> There are hitch mount racks with ramps. One Up, Yakama, Kuat, etc. That's what I'd recommend, check them out.


I see this is the first issue of 2022 Darwin awards....!!!


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

1spd1way said:


> As we prepare for my wife's E-bike, I wonder how she'll get it on a rack or,more important, into the back of the truck.
> We are waiting for the bike to arrive and I am trying to figure if I need to purchase a rear rack with some type of ramp.
> At this time we have a rack in the bed of the pick-up and we hoist the bikes into the truck. She can lift her FS bike, but it is a struggle. I figure I can get an E-bike up and in ,but, I am not always going to be with her.


HarborFreight has a great ramp for $80 that I use to put my eBike in the back of my Tacoma! Works great!


----------



## Squirrel in the Spokes (Apr 9, 2021)

Buy a folding ramp and huck to rack


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

1-up super duty ramp: (not my pic)


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

What happens if there's ever a tree down on the trail? Show's over?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> What happens if there's ever a tree down on the trail? Show's over?


If someone has to scrape the pedals, handle bars, BB, etc across a large tree down on the trail that’s usually not an issue. If someone lets their flat pedals gouge my truck paint because they cannot lift a heavy ebike, I would not be happy. Work smarter not harder.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Squirrel in the Spokes said:


> Buy a folding ramp and huck to rack


Here is the ramp I was speaking(typing) of....








800 lb. Capacity 11 in. x 80-1/4 in. Center-Fold Steel Single Ramp


Amazing deals on this 800Lb Steel Center-Fold Ramp at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





It folds in-half and works great...my Luna Cycle Apollo is in the 50lb + class and I use this ramp with great success to load the bike into my Taco truck bed!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> What happens if there's ever a tree down on the trail? Show's over?


Assist for pedalling. Assist for loading. Log and terrain assists are coming soon!


----------



## JKeith00 (Sep 25, 2019)

Pricey, but problem solved 👍


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

$1200?...boy that is pricey! And those rails are TOO NARROW....as that is the same shape I tried using as a ramp and found in adequate for 2.6 tires and above...IMHO...


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I can't believe people are needing ramps for 50lb e-bikes. 
Seriously? That's barely heavier (or not even) than a DH bike from not so long ago and no one on the planet ever needed a ramp to load those. 
Maybe someone needs to invent an e-liftgate.

edit... I just noticed the video above. Kill me now. 😖


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

slapheadmofo said:


> I can't believe people are needing ramps for 50lb e-bikes.
> Seriously? That's barely heavier (or not even) than a DH bike from not so long ago and no one on the planet ever needed a ramp to load those.
> Maybe someone needs to invent an e-liftgate.
> 
> edit... I just noticed the video above. Kill me now. 😖


While you may have the strength to lift a 50+ bike on to a rack or even put it in a truck bed, that's great, and I never even thought about loading when my 26" bikes were less than 25lbs, I now need a ramp to do the same job a ramp did for my dirt bikes....plus my 70 years experience on this planet says a ramp is the prudent way for current eBike loading.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> I can't believe people are needing ramps for 50lb e-bikes.
> Seriously? That's barely heavier (or not even) than a DH bike from not so long ago and no one on the planet ever needed a ramp to load those.
> Maybe someone needs to invent an e-liftgate.
> 
> edit... I just noticed the video above. Kill me now.


My 32lb AM bike when I load it is becoming heavier as I age


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> I can't believe people are needing ramps for 50lb e-bikes.
> Seriously? That's barely heavier (or not even) than a DH bike from not so long ago and no one on the planet ever needed a ramp to load those.
> Maybe someone needs to invent an e-liftgate.
> 
> edit... I just noticed the video above. Kill me now. 😖




A lot of people buy ebikes because they're aging out of regular bikes due to physical issues. It makes sense that those same people might have trouble wrestling a 50-80# hunk of metal onto a rack.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I'm glad I can still lift my 50 pound ebike over my head! I use a 3 step stool to load my bike on the roof rack. I didn't want to buy/install a hitch and then spend a few hundred on a carrier that can handle an ebike. It's a bit overkill for a leased vehicle IMO. Yesterday I tested out my Yakima High Road and installed my Levo on it. That bike is locked on the rack and it's definitely going nowhere. I don't want to toss a muddy bike into the back of my VW so this method will work best for me.

I'll gladly take my step stool with me just to rack my bike. Yakima does not mention the max load that the High Road can handle. Some websites said it can handle up to 45 pounds.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> A lot of people buy ebikes because they're aging out of regular bikes due to physical issues. It makes sense that those same people might have trouble wrestling a 50-80# hunk of metal onto a rack.


It seems strange that they'd take them out on the trails. What happens if the bike falls over?


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

slapheadmofo said:


> It seems strange that they'd take them out on the trails. What happens if the bike falls over?


They pick it back up, get back on it, and ride on.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> It seems strange that they'd take them out on the trails. What happens if the bike falls over?


Can I report this post for how dumb it sounds?


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

RBoardman said:


> Can I report this post for how dumb it sounds?


It’s the dumbest one I’ve seen on here from slaphead in a good long while, so I’d say go for it.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Battery said:


> I'm glad I can still lift my 50 pound ebike over my head! I use a 3 step stool to load my bike on the roof rack. I didn't want to buy/install a hitch and then spend a few hundred on a carrier that can handle an ebike. It's a bit overkill for a leased vehicle IMO. Yesterday I tested out my Yakima High Road and installed my Levo on it. That bike is locked on the rack and it's definitely going nowhere. I don't want to toss a muddy bike into the back of my VW so this method will work best for me.
> 
> I'll gladly take my step stool with me just to rack my bike. Yakima does not mention the max load that the High Road can handle. Some websites said it can handle up to 45 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 1965458


This is pretty stupid.

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

rod9301 said:


> This is pretty stupid.
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


Hell if I care!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

RBoardman said:


> Can I report this post for how dumb it sounds?





MX9799 said:


> It’s the dumbest one I’ve seen on here from slaphead in a good long while, so I’d say go for it.


Is it?

I'm talking about these people who apparently can't get their bike onto a 1' high hitch rack, which implies at least a moderate level of disability. 
It's not really that much of a stretch to think they would find similar challenges trying to wrestle it over a good sized rock or log, or even have trouble standing one up.


----------



## Squirrel in the Spokes (Apr 9, 2021)

I don’t think I could pick a motorcycle up off the ground but I do think I could pick one up off it’s side. However I also I don’t think 50# is a lot to lift.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> I'm talking about these people who apparently can't get their bike onto a 1' high hitch rack, which implies at least a moderate level of disability.
> It's not really that much of a stretch to think they would find similar challenges trying to wrestle it over a good sized rock or log, or even have trouble standing one up.


*Can't *versus *want*. These are big differences, and I think it's illustrative of the thing here: people are missing the forest for the trees.

Yes, there are people who legitimately CANNOT heft a 45-50 pound bike 1+ feet in the air (having put a ton of bike on hitches, that would be super low, so let's bump it up to 2 feet, to clear any trays, etc). I seriously doubt that _that person_ ran out, bought an electric mountain bike, and are taking it--alone--into an area that they could be injured/unable to extract themselves from.

That leaves the second option, which includes otherwise able bodied people (including avid, fit cyclists) who don't WANT to pick up their heavier bikes. It's awkward to clamber over a large obstacle with a bike, but the weight isn't really the problem there. It is significantly more awkward to pick up a heavy bike, arms outstretched, and place it on the far tray of a rack. If you have an easier way, _why not?_


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Its all about technique....

When my shoulder was acting up I didn't want to irritate it further by lifting the E-bike up as I normally would. 

So I roll the bike parallel to the rack. Squeeze back brake and pull on bars to put the bike in wheelie position. Keeping brake on push front wheel over into rack position.

So now front wheel is on rack, doesn't have to be perfectly on place.

Apply front brake with left hand, grab chain stay and lift while pushing forward on the fork keeping front brake on.

Place rear wheel onto rack, adjust as needed rolling back forth.

This method reduces the effort you need to put into the final lift, I do the reverse to take it out.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Most people do not know the specific struggle that others go through. Slaphead and the people like him assume too much.
That's ok. I don't take too much stock in those who only see things through their own narrow minded view.
There are many reasons why some chose an e-bike. I was one who thought they were a marketing scheme to fleece us bikers from our hard earned money. An unnecessary advance into technology and complication.
Now I have someone I love who wants to keep doing what WE love to do. If an e-bike keeps us on the trails, so be it.
I will do whatever it takes to make sure we can ride together.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

1spd1way said:


> Most people do not know the specific struggle that others go through. Slaphead and the people like him assume too much.
> That's ok. I don't take too much stock in those who only see things through their own narrow minded view.
> There are many reasons why some chose an e-bike. I was one who thought they were a marketing scheme to fleece us bikers from our hard earned money. An unnecessary advance into technology and complication.
> Now I have someone I love who wants to keep doing what WE love to do. If an e-bike keeps us on the trails, so be it.


Never said a single thing about e-bikes.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> Never said a single thing about e-bikes.



True, you said a couple of things about them 

There are a hundred reasons why someone might want or need some help loading heavy objects onto their vehicles and none of them are really any of our business.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> True, you said a couple of things about them
> 
> There are a hundred reasons why someone might want or need some help loading heavy objects onto their vehicles and none of them are really any of our business.


It's a forum.
I'll be sure to remind you every time you talk about anything that isn't your business.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> It's a forum.
> I'll be sure to remind you every time you talk about anything that isn't your business.




Actually would appreciate that, we all need reminders now and then.


----------



## Chet Bango (May 19, 2004)

There are some techniques that may make it easier to lift a heavy bike onto the right rack. For example, lifting the front wheel on, then rolling the bike forward, then lifting the back wheel on.
Gotta love the unhelpful comments, some seem compelled to make many. BTW, is there a way to block content from certain users?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Chet Bango said:


> There are some techniques that may make it easier to lift a heavy bike onto the right rack. For example, lifting the front wheel on, then rolling the bike forward, then lifting the back wheel on.
> Gotta love the unhelpful comments, some seem compelled to make many. BTW, is there a way to block content from certain users?


mouse over their Avatar in the left column. Select the 3 dots in the upper right corner of the avatar and select Ignore.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Chet Bango said:


> There are some techniques that may make it easier to lift a heavy bike onto the right rack. For example, lifting the front wheel on, then rolling the bike forward, then lifting the back wheel on.
> Gotta love the unhelpful comments, some seem compelled to make many. BTW, is there a way to block content from certain users?


I find it hilarious that you're actually doing what seems to irritate you. 

Contribution 0%
Unhelpful comment 100%


----------

